# My Hopping Mice



## Damiieen (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey,

Today i picked up my hopping mice. 2 Males and 2 Females.
Heres some pics


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome! Show us the enclosure!


----------



## Damiieen (Jun 12, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> Awesome! Show us the enclosure!


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 12, 2011)

Cool, but ummmm, there's 5 there?


----------



## JordanG (Jun 12, 2011)

i just noticed that too lol


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 12, 2011)

yeh lol. so these your pets or pet food???


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome, I wish I could keep some, unfortunately while QLD has the best reptile laws, it has the worst mammal laws and I'm pretty sure we're not allowed to keep any native mammal


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 12, 2011)

Froggiestyle said:


> yeh lol. so these your pets or pet food???


Very funny....
Nah I'm guessing not, she wants to keep them as wittle cute pets.


----------



## Damiieen (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes they are for pets, I'm a guy......

The other one was on the otherside of the enclosure


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 12, 2011)

ITzSpAzz said:


> Yes they are for pets, I'm a guy......
> 
> The other one was on the otherside of the enclosure


So sorry!!!!!!!
So sorry!!!!!!!


----------



## marteed (Jun 12, 2011)

They are gorgeous. Im with you "snakeluvver" wouldnt it be better we keep natives(mice/rats)??


----------



## Damiieen (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank You marteed,

No problem Loco


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 12, 2011)

marteed said:


> They are gorgeous. Im with you "snakeluvver" wouldnt it be better we keep natives(mice/rats)??


 
Ikr? We're allowed to keep pest species such as cats and rats but not our natives...


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 12, 2011)

cant keep em in tas -sighs-


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 12, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> cant keep em in tas -sighs-


I feel so sorry for you, you get to keep hardly anything! 
But hey......you have the albino blotchies


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 12, 2011)

not me personly though lol


----------

